# Coming back from Chaos



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

Are there any recorded events of anyone/thing coming back from chaos or would the Ordos fry the lot as heathen, heretical bastards?

Any evidence in any of the fluff of anyone returning to the fold after a sojourn in the bosom of the eye of chaos? Would certainly be interesting


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

From Chaos, you say? The best they could hope for is the Emperor's Peace and not have their names stricken from historical records.

Most just get a bolt to the head.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Not as far as i know but several people get very close ie relictors


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Some think Luther is attempting to repair that sword he carries so he can redeem himself in the eyes of the Imperium


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The most prominent example would be Arguleon Veq from the novel _Daemon World_. Once a great champion of the four gods, he turns his back on Chaos and attempts to break free from its grasp.

The Lexicanum article on him is roughly accurate if you wanna check it out.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

There are the soul drinkers. They are back to the side of order(albeit with a few mutations in tow) although their records have been expunged and declared traitoris extremis.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

murdock129 said:


> Some think Luther is attempting to repair that sword he carries so he can redeem himself in the eyes of the Imperium


Youre talking about Cypher right as Luther is locked inside the Rock last time I checked. =)


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh yes, my mistake I meant Cypher not Luther


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

polynike said:


> Are there any recorded events of anyone/thing coming back from chaos or would the Ordos fry the lot as heathen, heretical bastards?
> 
> Any evidence in any of the fluff of anyone returning to the fold after a sojourn in the bosom of the eye of chaos? Would certainly be interesting


"The Illuminati is an Imperium-spanning secret society whose hidden objectives are declared to be in support of Humanity and the Emperor, and against the forces of Chaos. It seems to be mainly composed of humans who have not only survived possession by a warp entity, but also managed to do the seemingly impossible, i.e. cast out the daemon from their own bodies"

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Illuminati


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

the exorcists chapter 
marines that were possesed and purged and the survivors wind up being marines 
or mlal i know most dont know this charaicter who despises chaos since he was denied godhood


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The most prominent example would be Arguleon Veq from the novel _Daemon World_. Once a great champion of the four gods, he turns his back on Chaos and attempts to break free from its grasp.
> 
> The Lexicanum article on him is roughly accurate if you wanna check it out.


Arguleon Veq is pretty much the closest one, however, there have been a few champions that have been so successful that they have gone tired or yet have realized over the years the consequence of having lost part of themselves that they will never get back. 

In Heros of the Space Marines there is a story about a champion of the black legion who was friends with an imperial fist thousands of years ago during the Great Crusade. Ever since the siege of terra, he had been killing who ever had the gene seed of his friend to recollect the image of him killing his friend during that siege and pleasing the chaos gods. During a battle in the story however, he says he has gone tired of his life and tries to get himself killed by letting the imperial fist captain kill him. However when he cuts his body apart his body comes back together. He realizes that the gods have made his life more of a hell with granting him immortality. So in a just like Arguleon Veq, over great or too much success they have eventually found despair, and seek redemption.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Arguleon Veq is the best example out there. He was with Chaos for 10,000 years until he realized what he had become and decided to get revenge on Chaos for robbing him of his chance to become a hero, and instead making him a villain. It took him millennia to break free though, efforts that would have broken even other Space Marines but he did it.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The most prominent example would be Arguleon Veq from the novel _Daemon World_. Once a great champion of the four gods, he turns his back on Chaos and attempts to break free from its grasp.
> 
> The Lexicanum article on him is roughly accurate if you wanna check it out.


Such a shitty 40k novel. Its way more like fantasy than anything. Only the small WBs coven and Violater Chapter gave it anykind of 40k fell. Anywho Veq is the best number one example of freeing himself from Chaos, and pissing the 4 gods off in turn.



shaantitus said:


> There are the soul drinkers. They are back to the side of order(albeit with a few mutations in tow) although their records have been expunged and declared traitoris extremis.


They had unwittingly allowed themselves to be curropted. Through their arrogance it was their fault to fall. However they bounce back when they realise it was all a lie. 



ckcrawford said:


> In Heros of the Space Marines there is a story about a champion of the black legion who was friends with an imperial fist thousands of years ago during the Great Crusade. Ever since the siege of terra, he had been killing who ever had the gene seed of his friend to recollect the image of him killing his friend during that siege and pleasing the chaos gods. During a battle in the story however, he says he has gone tired of his life and tries to get himself killed by letting the imperial fist captain kill him. However when he cuts his body apart his body comes back together. He realizes that the gods have made his life more of a hell with granting him immortality. So in a just like Arguleon Veq, over great or too much success they have eventually found despair, and seek redemption.


Huh, never read it but sounds good.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

In the short story Daemonblood, a space marine named Castus is turned to the service of a greater daemon. After many years, an encounter with a battle sister he knew caused him to regret his decision. Now a daemon prince, he uses an exterminatus on himself and his master, redeeming himself and cleansing a world in the process.

If a daemon prince can...


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

If I may point out

After the Badab Uprising the Executioners, the Mantis Warriors, and the Lamenters chapters were granted the Emperor's forgiveness and went back to serving the Imperium


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Sturm in "Traitor General" was redeemed in a way but still had to bite the bullet, but I guess he may have only been misguided by chaos and still mindlocked as opposed to fully turned. 

Probably unlikely any chaos influenced person/s would be accepted back. Even Gaunt and Ventris had to work very hard to not wind up on the wrong end of a firing squad and they never even turned to chaos. 

What about Mabbon Etogaur in "Blood Pact", I've forgotten whether or not he changed sides (again) or was captured. Either way he'll probably still get the chopping block once he's outlived his usefulness.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

murdock129 said:


> If I may point out
> 
> After the Badab Uprising the Executioners, the Mantis Warriors, and the Lamenters chapters were granted the Emperor's forgiveness and went back to serving the Imperium


But they never turned to Chaos.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> But they never turned to Chaos.


ah but they were labeled heretics and thought to have turned chaos.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> ah but they were labeled heretics and thought to have turned chaos.


No one knew about chaos pre-heresy except for the emperor.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> No one knew about chaos pre-heresy except for the emperor.


And Magnus, but considering the Badab uprising was M41 that's neither here nor there- and those Chapters weren't thought to be following Chaos, merely rebelling against the Imperium.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

warsmith7752 said:


> ah but they were labeled heretics and thought to have turned chaos.


So? The point is that they didn't fall to Chaos, which then doesn't qualify them for discussion in this thread.



Malus Darkblade said:


> No one knew about chaos pre-heresy except for the emperor.


But the Badab War was in M41


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> But the Badab War was in M41


Well I'm confused now.

How/why were second/third founding chapters made when the emperor was alive?

I thought they were made much later after most of the primarchs were dead.

And if this badab war involved chaos, then why were so many SM clueless about chaos?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Well I'm confused now.
> 
> How/why were second/third founding chapters made when the emperor was alive?
> 
> ...


Umm... what are you on about?! 

The second founding occured following the Heresy/Ascension of the Emperor - so after the Emperor was 'alive', but generally thought to have occured before the loyalist Primarchs were killed/disappeared.

The Badab War occured in M41, and had nothing to do with the Second Founding, although Chaos was involved to some degree. The Chapters that sided with the Astral Claws (now Red Corsairs) - did so generally because they thought Astartes autonomy was being threatened by the Administratum, not because they joined Chaos - hence they were forgiven.

And what all this has to do with this thread is beyond me!


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Umm... what are you on about?!
> 
> The second founding occured following the Heresy/Ascension of the Emperor - so after the Emperor was 'alive', but generally thought to have occured before the loyalist Primarchs were killed/disappeared.
> 
> The Badab War occured in M41, and had nothing to do with the Second Founding, although Chaos was involved to some degree. The Chapters that sided with the Astral Claws (now Red Corsairs) - did so generally because they thought Astartes autonomy was being threatened by the Administratum, not because they joined Chaos - hence they were forgiven.



I thought during the emperor's lifetime, only the first legions were around.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And what all this has to do with this thread is beyond me!


The first time a post has gone slightly offtopic to have some questions answered ?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I thought during the emperor's lifetime, only the first legions were around.


Yeah they were. As I said the Second Founding occured after the Heresy.


----------



## GWLlosa (Sep 27, 2009)

I think the confusion arises from the term "Given the Emperor's Forgiveness", which can be taken to mean "When the Emperor was around". I think its actually just a term, like "The Emperor's Peace" means execution, not at the hands of the Emperor himself.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

The mantis warriors will slowly ie out since they are not allowed to recruit new marines as punishment for what they did


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

None of those chapters are allowed to recruit marines whilst they're on their Penitent Crusade, but their penance is only for a century so there's a chance they could survive long enough to eventually rebuild their numbers.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

ahhh i see one piece of fluff i missed but then again the last book i read with mantis wariors was warrior brood


----------

